# Dewalt - DeWalt DC011R Worksite Radio/Charger



## Hummer (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok, DO NOT START A PROJECT WITHOUT THIS RADIO! I dont care if the wife says no. BUY IT! You cant do a project alone without a source of music.It looks great and sounds even better, even above the din of nailers, compressors and saws. But it's not just a radio: The DeWalt DC011 also charges 7.2-volt through 18-volt DeWalt batteries in an hour and plays up to eight hours from a single DeWalt battery if electricity is not available. The radio is AM/FM with a digital tuner, and an auxiliary port lets you plug in a CD player. It's tough enough for the jobsite, too, wearing a rugged, high-impact roll cage, steel speaker grills, and weather-resistant body. My only complaint is that there's no battery included, but this probably isn't your first cordless tool, either. You can't go wrong, whether it'll play at the job or the home workshop:rockin: 

View attachment Garage inter (28).jpg


----------

